# update methode für datenbank



## Arkain (15. Mai 2010)

Ich würde ja im chat fragen aber der chat wird bei mir gerade nicht geladen wahrscheinlich fehlendes java plugin...nya
Ich habe leider durch die suchfunktion nur update methoden von der datenbank per array list oder sonst irgendwas gefunden aber nicht eine gnaz normale.
Das Problem:
Ich habe ein objekt Test T1. Dieses Objekt hat string Name, int testZahl1, int testZahl2
Die Datenbank besitzt eine Tabelle testreich mit Name, testZahl1 und testZahl2.
Wärend dem Programm wird testZahl1 und testZahl2 aus der datenbank abgerufen und verändert. Jetzt möchte ich die geänderte Zahlen wieder in die datenbank eintragen.
public void datenbankupdate(Name)
"set testZahl1 "T1.gettestZahl1()"set testZahl2"T1.gettestZahl2()"WHERE NAME="Name);
ich habe es nur grob beschrieben wie ich gedacht habe wie sie aussieht. Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie eine update methode aussieht wäre ich sehr froh.

MfG
Arkain


----------



## XHelp (15. Mai 2010)

MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 12.2.11 UPDATE Syntax

falls ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte die so ähnlich aussehen:

```
"UPDATE `testreich` SET `testZahl1` = '"+T1.gettestZahl1()+"', `testZahl2`='"+T1.gettestZahl2()+"' WHERE `Name`='"+T1.getName()+"';"
```

[edit]Sehe gerade, dass die Zahlen doch int sind, deswegen kannst du die Escape-Zeichen weglassen[/edit]


----------



## Gast2 (16. Mai 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> [edit]Sehe gerade, dass die Zahlen doch int sind, deswegen kannst du die Escape-Zeichen weglassen[/edit]



Oder besser gleich PreparedStatements nehmen... einfach mal nach googlen oder die Forensuche bemühen.


----------

